# Ranter is back



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have been very good and not ranting. Especially considering it is an election year and there is plenty to rant about. Now you ask why the change?? I have found less news is better- now I have not watched the news for 6 years, but now I am very careful about reading the news now- why? cause You have NO clue whether it is true or not- even the truth checkers-Snopes- lie to further their agenda. But they have gone to far- My short rant- Not political both sides are lying SOB's
And they mince words about whether it was right for trump to call it a bomb - or whether it is a terrorist attack or whether he was an Arab. 1. Ahmad Khan Rahami- sure as hell aint Irish. 2. I seriously doubt that it was a pressure cooker malfunction while cooking lunch. 3. I could care less about offending anybody- Government's number one job is to protect us and at that they are doing a piss poor job. Sorry- I am old crabby and fed up with PC BS................. :)

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 6 | Great Post 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 19, 2016)

When I get fed up with the news, I just go and manage my retirement portfolio. Canned foods and ammunition!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2016)

At least Trump calls it like it is. The news definitely has an agenda and they are bought, imo. And yes I clean my guns and check my ammo too!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Sep 19, 2016)

Liberals all mad because trump said it was a bomb. So did 99.9% of everybody else. Bunch of pansies more worried about offending Muslims then calling it for what it is. Isn't it funny how we all guess who was behind this.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 19, 2016)

If you read it on Facebook it has to be true ..... Because they say it's true ... Facebook don't lie ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 19, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> If you read it on Facebook it has to be true ..... Because they say it's true ... Facebook don't lie ...


I read it on msnbc, yahoo, cnn. They don't lie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Now I have to go google bomb I suppose because I have no clue wtf y'all are talking about brb . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks like much ado about nothing, as usual. I guess the reason I don't get worked up about anything in politics anymore (like I used to) is because I finally accepted these facts:


There is no longer a political solution for the people to be self-governed and has not been for decades.
There's nothing you can do about it.
The USA gave up its sovereignty in the early 20th century.
There's nothing you can do about it.

The world, including the USA is run by a breakaway civilization and none of us peons know who they are - but you wouldn't know any of their names if you even heard them.
There's nothing you can do about it.

Voting is useless - it is rigged and has been for a long time in numerous ways.
There's nothing you can do about it.

Any talk you hear on the "news" about "reform" or "political infighting" is just part of the dog-and-pony, smoke-and-mirrors, bread-and-circus show meant only to pacify and distract you.
There's nothing you or anyone else, including a "political party" or a man (Trump et.al.) can do about it.
I just live my life in my own little world and wait to see what's going to happen. None of us knows what's going to transpire and how it will all play out, but something is going to give. I won't lose any sleep worrying about it though. And perhaps the most important thing to remember is this:

Your opinions are just opinions. My opinions are facts. 

P.S. Don't forget to vote because after all your vote counts right!?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2016)

@Kevin I disagree with one thing you said "there is nothing that you can do about it" Appathy is how we got to where we are today...too many people have resolved to that statement and don't vote.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> @Kevin I disagree with one thing you said "there is nothing that you can do about it" Appathy is how we got to where we are today...too many people have resolved to that statement and don't vote.



I am well aware that a lot of people disagree with my position on that, but I base my opinion on observations that at least to me are very obvious. If voting mattered we would not be in the situation we are in, but voting has not worked for many many decades. The fact remains that the people in power pretty much stay in power and that's just the way it is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I am well aware that a lot of people disagree with my position on that, but I base my opinion on observations that at least to me are very obvious. If voting mattered we would not be in the situation we are in, but voting has not worked for many many decades. The fact remains that the people in power pretty much stay in power and that's just the way it is.



The problem is that any moron can vote and far too many of them do...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

DKMD said:


> The problem is that any moron can vote and far too many of them do...



In my opinion voting doesn't matter because no matter which political party is voted into office pretty much everything still stays the same as it always has, way too much regulatory legislation is passed against the small business owner to keep him down. When Lou said oir problem is that we have apathy in voting he is merely repeating something he has heard over and over his whole life but I do not think it's true. They just tell us that as part of the deception. And even if we could prevent the morons from voting and get like-minded people together to vote out what we consider the crooks and communists and socialists and perverts, it still wouldn't matter because the people that really hold the reins of power are not in Washington, those are just the puppets that are bought and paid for. 

I realize that the concept of a breakaway civilization is not mainstream but that's the reason I keep my tinfoil hat polished up so well. I will repeat myself again your vote does not count. Deal with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2016)

And they want our guns so we can't fight back..........

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2016)

Where is the smiley for stepping in [email protected]$%... I knew I should have stayed away from this one! For what it is worth @Kevin I form my own opinions and don't just regurgitate what I hear...look at registered voters vs actual voters and it is evident that people are apathetic when it comes to voting...My rant is done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Where is the smiley for stepping in [email protected]$%... I knew I should have stayed away from this one! For what it is worth @Kevin I form my own opinions and don't just regurgitate what I hear...look at registered voters vs actual voters and it is evident that people are apathetic when it comes to voting...My rant is done.



Lou does it bother you that much just because someone disagrees with you? It doesn't mean I dont respect your opinion, I just dont agree with it. And if you call that a rant you should move to Canada where that would actually be considered one. 

Don't let Mike's "rant" threads suck you in ... he doesn't start these to "rant" at all, he only does it to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 19, 2016)

The problem is a large portion of the country doesn't want to work for a living, they believe the government and thus the rest of us who do work for a living, owe them a living, simply for existing. And, those folks, and all the little yo-yos that were raised by big yo-yos, that believe socialism works, constitute a rather large block of no-minded votes for people that are hell bent on destroying this country and every freedom we've ever known.

On the flip side of that, you have politicians that lie through their teeth, Democrats, Republicans, Independents, Liberals, and Conservatives alike, and promise they're going to make everything better, when the only thing they're really trying to make better is THEIR net worth.

I'd agree wholeheartedly that it really hasn't done a lot of good to vote for the last several elections, and it may not do any good to vote this one, but not voting isn't the answer. If nothing else is accomplished this election cycle, the votes Donald Trump has received has sent a message to Washington DC, that the people are getting very very tired of their B_S_ up there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 19, 2016)

I agree with the premise that we are all puppets. But I also agree with Lou. Guess there are two kinds of puppets; the willing puppet and the defiant puppet. I chose to be a defiant puppet.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> The problem is a large portion of the country doesn't want to work for a living . . .



Most people do want to earn their way. But they have been "funneled" into a way of thinking and it's easy to funnel the ignorant. 




rocky1 said:


> ... And, those folks, and all the little yo-yos that were raised by big yo-yos, that believe socialism works, constitute a rather large block of no-minded votes for people that are hell bent on destroying this country and every freedom we've ever known.



Yikes. Way too much to tackle here 



rocky1 said:


> I'd agree wholeheartedly that it really hasn't done a lot of good to vote for the last several elections,



Not a big student of history are you Rocky?




rocky1 said:


> . If nothing else is accomplished this election cycle, the votes Donald Trump has received has sent a message to Washington DC, that the people are getting very very tired of their B_S_ up there.



I'm sure "they" are trembling in their velvet boots. Not a big student of history are you Rocky?


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2016)

@Kevin I don't have issues with disagreements I am just tired of all the politics, especially this year and yes I got sucked in...that's why I should refrain....BTW...I hate cold weather and snow, Canada won't work...any other suggestions?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Mike Mills said:


> I agree with the premise that we are all puppets. But I also agree with Lou. Guess there are two kinds of puppets; the willing puppet and the defiant puppet. I chose to be a defiant puppet.



Which one votes? And if that's all that separates a republic from a democracy what does it matter as long as NOTHING CHANGES?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2016)

N.w.o.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> any other suggestions?



Yes, treat the politics as what it is - entertainment. I get more entertainment value than you can imagine seeing people take this shite seriously. It's just a show. Enjoy it as entertainment and don't let it bum you out. Laugh at it. Thumb your nose at it. It's all a big joke. Call me a bad American if you want that's cool - I just choose to see reality for what it shows me not what I wish it was.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes, treat the politics as what it is - entertainment. I get more entertainment value than you can imagine seeing people take this shite seriously. It's just a show. Enjoy it as entertainment and don't let it bum you out. Laugh at it. Thumb your nose at it. It's all a big joke. Call me a bad American if you want that's cool - I just choose to see reality for what it shows me not what I wish it was.



I was referring to someplace other than Canada.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> I was referring to someplace other than Canada.



Try Florida. I love it there.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2016)

@Kevin I'm already here


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> @Kevin I'm already here



Then you're in paradise already. The grass ain't greener anywhere else Lou. Just like politics. It won't ever get better it's just the way it is. Love where you are!


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 113855



Okay I'm slow but I eventually get there. I'm almost tempted to see if you made a guess in the 30K post contest - have you suckered me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2016)

Contest ? What contest?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 19, 2016)

Btw just to agree with @Kevin somewhat, I read a book awhile back that opened my eyes a little more. Howard Hughes in his own words, he was talking to his man about a payoff to a politician and the guy asked who do we buy the r or the d. Hughes said you always buy both then it doesn't matter who they vote for you own both sides. Imo he was a very small time player but knew tHe game.


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 19, 2016)

Just as long as they let us keep our guns and wood!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 19, 2016)

The epa wants our wood and the atf wants our guns. The alphabet is bad......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 19, 2016)

DKMD said:


> The problem is that any moron can vote and far too many of them do...


Agree wth the doc for a change. Seriously, anybody can vote. The girl at the drive through who doesn't know why you gave her the extra penny and won't take it because it will mess her register up. The 20 year old guy who still acts like he is 8 years old. The morons who think that Hillarys proposed policies are the very things trump has proposed. And worse off. Doctors get to vote. Everybody knows those clowns don't know jack diddily

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Agree wth the doc for a change. Seriously, anybody can vote. The girl at the drive through who doesn't know why you gave her the extra penny and won't take it because it will mess her register up. The 20 year old guy who still acts like he is 8 years old. The morons who think that Hillarys proposed policies are the very things trump has proposed. And worse off. Doctors get to vote. Everybody knows those clowns don't know jack diddily


 and 40 yr old's playin football that wear a chamber pot and think it is cool- those are the ones that ruin it for all of us..........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

And can you believe Obama actually got up and lectured the media about "getting ahead of the investigation". Only when rd a Muslim who blows up, shoots, or stand multiple people.


Mike1950 said:


> and 40 yr old's playin football that wear a chamber pot and think it is cool- those are the ones that ruin it for all of us..........


inwish I had my pot in last night. Have a good looking shiner above my eye

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Your thumbs must be better this morning, your typing has gone to bat guana again!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Your thumbs must be better this morning, your typing has gone to bat guana again!


Doess whet ??? Lol


----------



## DKMD (Sep 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Agree wth the doc for a change...
> 
> And worse off. Doctors get to vote. Everybody knows those clowns don't know jack diddily



So... I'm an idiot and you agree with me?

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

DKMD said:


> So... I'm an idiot and you agree with me?


Does that make me the most dumber of the dumbest idiots. Hmmmmm. Maybe I shouldn't vote.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Maybe I shouldn't vote.



People who vote have no right to complain. Voters are the ones putting the criminals in office over and over and over again. No one is actually allowed to vote for president anyway unless they sit on the Electoral College. Barry Sanders actually won Wyoming 56% to Hillary's 44% but Hillary got as many delegate votes as Sanders and this helped Hillary win the DNC nomination in the end. So all those Wyoming voters that voted for Sanders - their votes did NOT matter AT ALL. The electoral college works in a similar way. Your vote does not count. The system is rigged. Anyone that believes Obama actually won the second election is smoking crack.

I refuse to be a part of supporting a totally corrupt system simply because they tell us we're bad Americans if we don't support it. The system needs to collapse, and it will one way or the other. I'm just wait and see what happens when enough Americans realize that voting is nothing more than a charade. Hell it's not even a secret anymore and hasn't been for a long time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

I vote that we ban Mike

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I vote that we ban Mike



YOU DOG- no more wood fer you...............


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> YOU DOG- no more wood fer you...............


Not you. Another Mike

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2016)

I vote we ban me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2016/09/20/cow-farts-can-now-be-regulated-in-california.html
Now on a different note I see Ca. is working on jobs. Looks like they will be hirein cow fart inspectors to enforce the cow fart law- I heard the chamber pot wearers have a leg Up  on getting this job!! @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/science/2016/09/20/cow-farts-can-now-be-regulated-in-california.html
> Now on a different note I see Ca. is working on jobs. Looks like they will be hirein cow fart inspectors to enforce the cow fart law- I heard the chamber pot wearers have a leg Up  on getting this job!! @Tclem


I saw that but wasn't in the mood to read it and get all worked up thinking about how idiotic those idiots are and then realizing that I could do that job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I vote we ban me!



Before or after the contest is done?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey! I have 13,000 posts!!!

+1...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2016)

Fact is stranger than fiction and California always is at the wrong end - 95% of a cow's methane gas comes from the mouth as burps and only 5% comes from it's hind end, this according to a study at New Zealand's Crown Research Institute. So it makes sense Jerry Brown is concerned about farts instead of burps.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The system needs to collapse, and it will one way or the other.


That very statement came up today with another truck driver and myself at work. We both agreed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> That very statement came up today with another truck driver and myself at work. We both agreed.



A "collapse" on any level scares most people because they know they will have to get off their ass and *work on a local level to rebuild*. And oh my god what we will do without a modern day FDR? How many members here applaud their grand parents and how hard they worked to overcome the depression? I damn sure do! In some ways yes FDR helped that generation but his policies and executive orders have screwed us big time. Our forefathers and moms especially rebuilt in SPITE of his flawed policies. Our kids will do the same in spite of our unwillingness to throw these wiseguys into a guillotine. OUR generation will not be remembered as _The Greatest Generation_.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

